# Online Gaming Contacts



## Naruto (Mar 3, 2012)

This is where you can share your xbox live gamertag, psn tag, wii friend code, ds friend code, steam profile, or whatever other contact information necessary for your fellas in the gaming department to join you in a match of...whatever.

Try to be as organized and concise as possible, here's an example:



			
				Dummy Post said:
			
		

> *Steam:*
> 
> *PSN:* thisisjustanexample
> 
> *Live Gamertag:* imsureyougetthepicturebynow



Here's some links to the old threads:











And here's a link straight from the Pok?mon subsection:



And some contacts from the defunct Smash subsection:



			
				Super Smash Bros. said:
			
		

> *Friend Codes
> BlazingInferno*: 3695-0735-1679
> *BlazingInferno's bro*: 5198-2501-2311
> *Brandon Heat*: 4382-1998-1179
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 3, 2012)

Steam: 

PSN: Marlouchu

3DS FC: 3609-1047-7032

Wii Number: 1695-1971-9801-0333


----------



## Awesome (Mar 3, 2012)

3DS FC: 3437-3591-3912
Steam: ItsAwesomeFace 

The only thing I actively use that is online is my Steam though. IIRC my Origin account is the same as my Steam, but I'm not sure. I'm never on Origin. I bought BF3 and never play it


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 3, 2012)

PSN - SingTheSorrow


----------



## dream (Mar 3, 2012)

Steam- perpetualchaos


----------



## Helix (Mar 3, 2012)

Steam: helixfc3s
PSN: helixfc3s


----------



## Aeon (Mar 7, 2012)

*PSN:* Aeon0783

*Steam:* Aeon0783

*3DS FC:* 1891-1270-9778

*Wii FC:* 0850-8095-4686-6475


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 20, 2012)

*Steam:* BrandonHeat321

*Origin:* BrandonHeat321

*PSN:* BrandonHeat321

*3DS FC:* 4382-1998-1179


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 20, 2012)

*PSN*-BigBossDAE


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 18, 2012)

Gamertag: Speedyg2012

Games (WP7)
Sid Meier's Pirates!
PES 2012
NFS: Hot Pursuit
Fragger
Fruit Ninja
Angry Birds


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 2, 2012)

*3DS FC*: 4339-2590-5072.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 2, 2012)

*PSN:* FuriousGeorge3


----------



## CC Ravis (Jun 10, 2012)

*3DS FC*: 0259 - 0743 - 1278

*SSBB FC*: 1076-1974-8086


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 10, 2012)

Steam: 
PSN: Goofy_Titan
3DS FC: 3695-0042-3272 (Message me in PM or a vistor message telling me you added me, so I can add you back)


----------



## The World (Jun 17, 2012)

Xbox Gamertag - KingofallHeroes

PSN- KilluaSol


----------



## Falcon (Jun 20, 2012)

Xbox Gamertag: BigDaddyMasta
Steam: falconsamurai


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Jun 30, 2012)

PSN: SupermanPrime45


----------



## Icognito (Jun 30, 2012)

Only use my 360.

Gamertag = Direwing


----------



## bladexj (Aug 13, 2012)

Gamertag: bladexj

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bushido Brown (Oct 30, 2012)

*Xbox LIve:* RichRob12

*PSN:* RichRob12


Mainly COD on PS3, you'll find me mostly on Xbox but trying to justify my ps3 purchase of late


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 18, 2012)

*Offical Nintendo Network User IDs*

Just like any of the other FC/Gamer Tag threads. Post your Nintendo ID. Thread not for general discussion.

*Nintendo Network IDS:*​
1) Violent-nin - *AdaptChance*
2) Malvingt2 - *Malvingt2*
3) Brandon Heat -  *BrandonHeat*
4) Sotei - *VicHellion*
5) Mider T - *Mider T*
6)Kira Yamato- *cjkira99*
7)
8)
9)
10)
11)​
_*Last update: 11/18/2012*_


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 21, 2012)

Nintendo Network ID: *Marlouchu*


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 22, 2012)

PSN: ParanoiaPH


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 25, 2012)

Steam: ashecitism

here's


----------



## Blaze (Dec 15, 2012)

Gamertag- BlazeGaj


----------



## Aeon (Dec 26, 2012)

NNID: Aeon83


----------



## tgre (Jan 2, 2013)

Steam: uranium
PSN: tgre_tiem

I'm on both fairly equally and regularly

just let me know who you are if you add me and we'll fuck some shit up.


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 5, 2013)

*PSN: SuperSonic1990*

*3DS FC: 4167-4499-6603*

*Nintendo Network ID: Knux1990*


----------



## Aeon (Apr 11, 2013)

Steam: _*Aeon0783*_

3DS FC: _*4957-2837-7608*_

Nintendo Network ID: _*Aeon83*_

Playstation Network: _*Aeon0783*_


----------



## Krory (Apr 11, 2013)

*XBL:* Tridenter

That's all I got.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 15, 2013)

PSN: Ken1321


----------



## xxzyyzxx (Jun 18, 2013)

Steam: actuallymedic 

PSN: actuallymudkips

On both all the time. Down to play.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 18, 2013)

PSN: Supernovalogia


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2013)

I changed mine BTW.

*PSN*: KhrisNF


----------



## Alicia (Jun 24, 2013)

PSN: DaftVirgin
Steam:


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 28, 2013)

PSN ~ melotrance


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 30, 2013)

Steam, Origin, uPlay, Battle.net EU, etc:


//HbS


----------



## Rika24 (Aug 8, 2013)

3DS: 1161-0249-6857 Rika24
Pokemon White 2 FC: 3440-1406-6833 Shira

I mostly use swapnote to send out sketches of pokemon, digimon, naruto, etc... but i also play nintendogs + cats a lot


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2013)

*Nintendo Network ID/WiiU*
cjkira99


*3DS*

1590-5973-8600


*PSN*

cjkira7168


----------



## Kairi (Jan 5, 2014)

*3DS:*
2036 - 8217 - 3167 (Just got it, only have Animal Crossing ATM. I am craving for Pokemon X though).

*Steam:*
keishakips


----------



## Sunspear7 (Jan 6, 2014)

*3DS* 4227 - 2407 - 8980 (Quite new to it, so would appreciate adds. Pokemon Y and AC:NL for now)

*PSN* cbgmn


----------



## Reznor (Feb 5, 2014)

*Steam:
*Lazorfist


----------



## Byrd (Feb 5, 2014)

*PSN:* byrdboyx


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Apr 13, 2014)

*PSN:* ToddlerNaruto

If you do friend me, please don't expect me to help with co-op or versus etc.

I only use PSN to buy games from the PlayStation Store, nothing else.


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2014)

I started doing PC gaming a few months ago so feel free to add me on Steam

*Steam: Krawry*

I don't do a lot of online gaming but I'm usually around to chat and might give it a shot. Mostly for online I'm playing Loadout with my brother right now, and posting like a million fucking screenshots of stuff.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 17, 2014)

A bunch of people in this thread must have changed their Steam names, cause I can't find them.

*Steam:* 

*3DS:* 4785-5104-4353


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 23, 2014)

*PSN*: xRaishinx

I'm mostly on Dark Souls 2 now so I'll be more than happy to help/PvP with people. I play fighters too.


----------



## Yuki Kougou (Apr 23, 2014)

Psn: Viva_La_Bow 

I deleted all of my friends because I wanted to start new soo I'm a loner ;(


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 23, 2014)

DN: Linkofone


----------



## Snowfairy (May 16, 2014)

Steam : Snowfairy


----------



## Lance (May 27, 2014)

Add me up!

Xbox 360/one : AR1974
Origin: AR_1974
Steam: AR1974
PSN: kaka22-milan22


----------



## Naruto (May 27, 2014)

You guys might want to post links to your steam profile pages rather than names.


----------



## Alicia (May 27, 2014)

Naruto said:


> You guys might want to post links to your steam profile pages rather than names.



alright alright fine, man there you have it geez


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2014)

then.


----------



## Lance (May 27, 2014)

Will do that when I get on my laptop then! Steam is gonna ask for the code and all that bull shit otherwise.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 25, 2014)

Link removed


----------



## Zaru (Jun 27, 2014)

Link removed

Scroll down further if you want to see ascii cock


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 10, 2014)

ps3, ps4, psvita
cnorw00d


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 17, 2014)

psn: miraigaara


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 17, 2014)

*PSN: *SalamanderKnight 
*NNID:* GameEmpireHD (US) KaitouVG (JP) 
*Steam:* Kaitou-Kid 
*Origin:* GameEmpireHD
*3DS FC:* 3496 - 9817 - 0774 (US) | 5258 - 0235 - 2295 (JP) |
*Xbox Live:* K Dash 09


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Sep 10, 2014)

Xbgt villainone1


----------



## Nim (Dec 15, 2014)

Steam: 
Feel free to add


----------



## Frostman (Feb 2, 2015)

Wii U GameCube Adapter available for pre-order at GameStop - Dec. 15 release date

Add me if you want, but let me know, your from NF first.


----------



## Freechoice (Feb 14, 2015)

I forget my PSN at the moment 

My XB1 gamertag is Smash Fatties


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 31, 2015)

Steam

PSN is Keollyn but I'm never on that.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 2, 2016)

PSN: miraigaara

Please inbox me letting me know who you are via the forums.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 22, 2016)

PSN: AlfaDocThor


----------



## Fyrestorm (May 12, 2016)

battle.net gamer tag: Ryuzaka #11958

steam: Link


----------



## Sassy (May 21, 2016)

*XBOX One*- Gamertag: SassyNinja36422


----------



## YadaYadaYada (Sep 22, 2016)

I put this here but, this thread looks kinda dead. lol 

PSN: Takigakure-Fuu


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 3, 2016)

PSN: Shion_Senpai
NNID: Shion_Sensei

theres 3ds and other crap too, but it really don't matter


----------



## Albert Meadows (Dec 7, 2017)

Steam: Zenorhegod

Battlenet: SnowShower#1992


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 4, 2019)

testing


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 8, 2019)

I dunno if I ever posted this here. 

PSN: miraigaara 

When you add me tell me who you are from the forum in the message please.


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Aug 15, 2019)

PSNwaisqadri786


----------



## Naruto (Dec 4, 2019)

Add me on steam god damn it.

I'm gonna do some events soon.


----------



## RitsuMania (Dec 25, 2019)

Any fellow SAMPer to add me.


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Mar 13, 2020)

PSNroudpenguin2002


----------



## Ren. (Sep 24, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Add me on steam god damn it.
> 
> I'm gonna do some events soon.


I added you:


----------



## wibisana (Jun 29, 2021)

anyone have arknights account? i need a friend for mission, so far noone accept my ingame friend request XD


----------

